# Error inserting nf_conntrack for kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

## pumazi

I'm attempting to use the netfilter connection tracking as a module as depicted in the following confilg file:

```
localhost ~ # grep CONNTRACK /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m
```

The Error is as follows:

```
localhost linux # modprobe nf_conntrack        

FATAL: Error inserting nf_conntrack (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

localhost linux # dmesg | grep nf_conntrack

nf_conntrack: Unknown symbol nf_conntrack_destroy

nf_conntrack: Unknown symbol nf_ct_destroy

nf_conntrack: Unknown symbol ip_ct_attach
```

Summary: I'm attempting to install net-misc/libnfnetlink and net-misc/libnfnetlink_queue which require the nf_conntrack component to compile. I am unsure what unknown symbols are, or else I might have a better understanding of where to look for answers. It would be appreciated if someone could give a simple answer (not likely i'm sure) and a definition of what unknown symbols are and how they play a role in this error. Thank you.

----------

## pumazi

Conclusion: Figured this one out on my own, I missed a step in the kernel compilation process of installing the new kernel with minor new symbols or what I believe symbols to be. I'm still not sure what symbols are so if someone could give me a brief definition, that would be great. Thanks.

----------

